# Is This Normal?



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Never paid much attention to the ND weather before but dam with the early goose season coming on how do you guys hunt in these 90-degree temps you have been getting? Do you go out naked or do you have A/C in your blinds? Is this normal or just a fluke? Hell having been in Alaska for 9 years I have not seen hotter than 85.

On another note my Canada season opens on the 1st as well but the birds are migrating out already. I was awoken by Specks at 0415 this morning. It was a continuous 15-minute flight. Sounded like they were going to land on the house. How they fly in the dark still amazes me. Then this morning when the sun was up there were a bunch of Canadas and Sandhill Cranes flying east. The migration here is west to east and then south. Hope there are some birds left in 9 days. Good luck!


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Porkchop,

You know a report like that is making us start to drool down here. Good luck on your season up there.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ref I am sure you guys will pay me back big time. Hell I know I am coming there to live but have 6 months to go. Not sure how I will handle reading about all the carnage there when my areas are froze solid and it is 50 below. At least I will get there in time for the spring snows. It will be a long wait till next Sep's season but I know it will be worth it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hunting in the heat sucks......than you have to factor mosquitos. :lame: The birds have been moving real early, so if all goes to plan you get your shooting done and get the heck out of there by 8 or 9. Although the last 2 mornings have been in the 50's. Feelin' like fall and lovin' it.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

With how bad the mosquitos were last year I never noticed the heat. :roll: I'd gladly trade having to hunt in 90 degree temps all early season if it meant no mosquitos.

Plus I like hunting in the heat for a couple weeks. Just adds another dimension to the fall. There's something to be said about hunting when it's cold out and you're wearing so many layers of clothes you can't move, but there's also something to be said about hunting in tennis shoes and a t-shirt.


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

Last year the skeets where so bad you had to wear long pants and long sleeves no matter how much bug dope you put on, and not to mention it was upwards of 95 deg. Last sept season opener was almost unbearable, made it damn hard to stay still.


----------

